# Gaiting vs. Pulling



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

I have a 4, almost 5 month old show line. She is full of personality and fun but i want to start her in showing. When i want to gait her she begins to pull like a sled dog..... How do i fix that?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Depends...which ring you showing her in? AKC or SV?


----------



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Depends...which ring you showing her in? AKC or SV?


well it matters for all! she does not gait but instead Pulls forward like she is pulling something HEAVY.. .. its not that she is in front and gating she just does NOT gait. she will do it on her own while runnning around the yard, but never on the leash.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

The way the dogs gait in AKC vs SV is entirely different, hence my asking.

Personally, I start with a worn out puppy. When puppy is relatively tired, I leash them up, and I start at a walk with the dog out front. I praise for walking, and slowly increase my speed. If the dog begins gaiting, I praise, if the dog tries to gallop, I apply steady pressure to the lead and slow down my walk until the dog falls into a gait again (no matter how slow the gait is).

As the dog becomes more consistent in gaiting, I pick up my speed and gradually start allowing more lead.


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

I do train very similar to Jackie. My dogs all learn the command easy (comes in handy when you have judges that want to see the dog move either slower or on a looser lead). "Easy" can be taught whether you are gaiting or walking, it is just a command that comes to mean slow down and give me some slack. I use it on my dogs when we are walking too, if they start trying to pull me around. It helps me to get a smoother gait, if they have already learned this command.

I generally don't start with a worn out puppy (but I like that idea). I too will start out at a walk and increase speed as the dog moves properly. If they gallop or pull, I will slow down and apply pressure (while saying easy) until the dog gaits again (just as Jackie stated). Speed and lead are earned for sure.

Then we have to add in corners...that's the most fun for some of mine...haha

krisk
Connor: The old man
Kenna: BIM Ch. DIVA
Molly: pt'd sweatheart
(3 cats)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

90% of the "gaiting" in the SV ring is not gaiting. Gaiting is gaiting, so it should look the same regardless of venue. The only difference would be how far up the leash the handler wants to be.

When Nikon was young he wanted to throw himself forward into the lead but gaiting very nicely with something in his mouth, so I let him "carry" (carry a lightweight toy or stick) and would jog him a block or two. Now that he's an adult the only issue with his gaiting is me keeping up! He can't pull if I'm not holding him back, and with most GSD truly gaiting the handler has to be really booking it.


----------

